# Help with solvent/medium ratios?



## kenziemel (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello! I am new to oil painting and I am coming to this forum to ask a question that has held me back from starting with the paints I've owned for over a year now. Typically I paint with watercolor, which is very different from oil. I can't seem to wrap my brain around thinners and solvents. I've tried to research it but the measurements confuse me and I'm wondering how a beginner could easily get started? I've bought odorless mineral spirits and linseed stand oil. I've learned about the fat over lean rule but the ratios between mediums and solvents hold me back. I would deeply appreciate any advice at all!


----------

